# Gentilicio



## supercrom

¿Cómo se puede decir *gentilicio* en inglés?​​Gentilicio es la denominación propia de la persona que procede de un determinado lugar: argentino de _Argentina_, español de _España_, ecuatoriano de _Ecuador_, gaditano de _Cádiz_ y así...

Gracias de antemano

  ​


----------



## Chaucer

cromteaches said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo se puede decir *gentilicio* en inglés?​​Gentilicio es la denominación propia de la persona que procede de un determinado lugar: argentino de _Argentina_, español de _España_, ecuatoriano de _Ecuador_, gaditano de _Cádiz_ y así...
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> 
> ​



Quizás esta entrada en el diccionario te sirva, comteachers.

*gentilicio, cia* adj. Gentilic, gentile (de una nación): _nombre, adjetivo gentilicio,_ gentilic noun, adjective.
— M. Gentilic, name of an inhabitant _o_ of inhabitants of a country, region or city.
*EJEMPLOS DIVERSOS* — _Gentilicio doble_, double gentilic: _los padres y los abuelos que han imigrado a los Estados Unidos son quienes han donado el lado exótico del gentilicio doble_, the fathers and grandfathers who have immigrated to the United States are who have donated the exotic side of the double gentilic.


----------



## cristóbal

cromteaches said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo se puede decir *gentilicio* en inglés?​​Gentilicio es la denominación propia de la persona que procede de un determinado lugar: argentino de _Argentina_, español de _España_, ecuatoriano de _Ecuador_, gaditano de _Cádiz_ y así...
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> 
> ​




En habla cotidiana solemos decir algo como "the people from..."
Por ejemplo... "What are people from Boston called?"  (Bostonians)

Si dices "gentile" en inglés... pues, tendrás problemas de entendimiento ya que en inglés la palabra "gentile" se utiliza bastante para referirse a gente que son judíos... sea incorrecto o no, así es cómo normalmente entendemos esa palabra.  Aunque la palabra también tiene el significado de "gentilicio" casi nunca se oye utilizado así.  Te recomiendo no usarla.

Además, The American Heritage Dictionary no tiene "gentile" como sustantivo en ese sentido, sino solamente como adjetivo:
(adj. 1. often Gentile, of or relating to a Gentile. 2. Of or relating to a gens, tribe, or people.  3. Grammar.  Expressing national or local origins.)

Así que, en EEUU por lo menos, estás más seguro diciendo "the people from/of..."


----------



## Chaucer

cristóbal said:
			
		

> En habla cotidiana solemos decir algo como "the people from..."
> Por ejemplo... "What are people from Boston called?"  (Bostonians)
> 
> Si dices "gentile" en inglés... pues, tendrás problemas de entendimiento ya que en inglés la palabra "gentile" se utiliza bastante para referirse a gente que son judíos... sea incorrecto o no, así es cómo normalmente entendemos esa palabra.  Aunque la palabra también tiene el significado de "gentilicio" casi nunca se oye utilizado así.  Te recomiendo no usarla.
> 
> Además, The American Heritage Dictionary no tiene "gentile" como sustantivo en ese sentido, sino solamente como adjetivo:
> (adj. 1. often Gentile, of or relating to a Gentile. 2. Of or relating to a gens, tribe, or people.  3. Grammar.  Expressing national or local origins.)
> 
> Así que, en EEUU por lo menos, estás más seguro diciendo "the people from/of..."



Crist[obal, dice *gentilic*, no _gentile_

What are people from Boston called? = What is the gentilic for Boston?

El gentilicio "americano" pasó a nombrar una nacionalidad y no una continentalidad, the gentilic, "American", came to mean a nationality and not a continentality.


----------



## cristóbal

Chaucer said:
			
		

> Crist[obal, dice *gentilic*, no _gentile_
> 
> What are people from Boston called? = What is the gentilic for Boston?
> 
> El gentilicio "americano" pasó a nombrar una nacionalidad y no una continentalidad, the gentilic, "American", came to mean a nationality and not a continentality.




De acuerdo, mea culpa, pero de todos modos, "gentilic" no aparece en el diccionario American Heritage, aunque sí aparezca en otros sitios.  Con lo cual, quiero decir que es una palabra que fuera de círculos de especialidad, no se utiliza (pero ya habrás sabido esto).
He encontrado también "demonym" en "The Free Dictionary"'s Encyclopedia en internet.


----------



## Pantaruxada

cristóbal said:
			
		

> en inglés la palabra "gentile" se utiliza bastante para referirse a gente que son judíos...


Una curiosidad, ¿para referirse a gente que es o que no es judía?
En español gentil se entiende como el que no lo es (¿al revés que en inglés?):


			
				RAE said:
			
		

> 1. adj. Entre los judíos, se dice de la persona o comunidad que profesa otra religión. U. t. c. s.


----------



## jacinta

In English, we refer to the people of a specific region of the country as "natives" of that place if they were born there and residents if they moved there from their native place.  Of a country, it is referred to as their nationality.

Whenever a question is posted as this, I am assuming the person would like to know how the word is *said*.  I have never heard the word gentilic nor can I find the word in a dictionary.  I am not saying the word does not exist, I am merely saying that in normal conversation, gentilic would not be understood.

*Gentile* is normally understood as describing any person who is not of the Jewish faith.  In grammar, gentile carries the definition of  "pertaining to a noun or adjective designating a nation, place or people". I think the first definition is more readily understood by the average person.

Please excuse all the English but I can better express myself in my native language.


----------



## Artrella

jacinta said:
			
		

> In English, we refer to the people of a specific region of the country as "natives" of that place if they were born there and residents if they moved there from their native place.  Of a country, it is referred to as their nationality.
> 
> Whenever a question is posted as this, I am assuming the person would like to know how the word is *said*.  I have never heard the word gentilic nor can I find the word in a dictionary.  I am not saying the word does not exist, I am merely saying that in normal conversation, gentilic would not be understood.
> 
> *Gentile* is normally understood as describing any person who is not of the Jewish faith.  In grammar, gentile carries the definition of  "pertaining to a noun or adjective designation a nation, place or people". I think the first definition is more readily understood by the average person.
> 
> Please excuse all the English but I can better express myself in my native language.




Hi Jacinta!!  I couldn't find those words either.  I mean related to a grammar term such as "adjective".  In Spanish we have adjectives classified for instance calificativos, gentilicios...etc.  
Does that classification exist in English ?  I read all my Grammar books and couldn't find a word equivalent to our "adjetivo gentilicio".
Thx, Art


----------



## Edwin

Pantaruxada said:
			
		

> Una curiosidad, ¿para referirse a gente que es o que no es judía?
> En español gentil se entiende como el que no lo es (¿al revés que en inglés?):



Undoubtedly a typo. I'm sure Cristóbal meant to say que no es judía.  Gentiles are non-jews.

But I agree with Cristóbal that it would be a very rare estadounidense  indeed who would know the word gentilic.

I think WordRef.com has it right:

*gentilicio* m name of the inhabitants of a country: ¿cuál es el gentilicio de los nacidos en Huelva?, what do you call people from Huelva?

Maybe gentilic is known in the UK?


----------



## Tormenta

So, how do I say : " adjetivo gentilicio" in English???


La mujer argentina.
"mujer" =sustantivo
"argentina" = adjetivo gentilicio


The Argentinean woman. 
Women is a noun and "Argentinean" is a....?

What do you call the kind of adjective which indicates nationality, origin, etc? Just adjective?

Thanks a lot,

Tormenta


----------



## jacinta

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi Jacinta!!  I couldn't find those words either.  I mean related to a grammar term such as "adjective".  In Spanish we have adjectives classified for instance calificativos, gentilicios...etc.
> Does that classification exist in English ?  I read all my Grammar books and couldn't find a word equivalent to our "adjetivo gentilicio".
> Thx, Art



If you mean the exact term for gentilicio, I will have to say no, but please don't use this as a definitive answer!!!  

My English-Spanish dictionary says this:

gentilicio:  term referring to the natives or inhabitants of a particular place.

We refer to ourselves as Californians, Oregonians, Idahoans, New Mexicans, etc.  I don't know of a term that specifically labels these words.

Your language is unique in this!  

Bye, j


----------



## Artrella

Tormenta said:
			
		

> So, how do I say : " adjetivo gentilicio" in English???
> 
> 
> La mujer argentina.
> "mujer" =sustantivo
> "argentina" = adjetivo gentilicio
> 
> 
> The Argentinean woman.
> Women is a noun and "Argentinian" is a....?
> 
> What do you call the kind of adjective which indicates nationality, origin, etc?
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> Tormenta




Hi Tormenta! we have the same querie.

I was browsing some books, and the all say "adjectives that denote origin" but they don't have a name, apparently.

Keep searching, lástima que no haya una RAE en inglés si no ya tendríamos la consulta hecha!!!


----------



## Artrella

jacinta said:
			
		

> If you mean the exact term for gentilicio, I will have to say no, but please don't use this as a definitive answer!!!
> 
> My English-Spanish dictionary says this:
> 
> gentilicio:  term referring to the natives or inhabitants of a particular place.
> 
> We refer to ourselves as Californians, Oregonians, Idahoans, New Mexicans, etc.  I don't know of a term that specifically labels these words.
> 
> Your language is unique in this!
> 
> Bye, j



*

Thx J!!!  * So there's no specific word for this class of adjectives??


----------



## mjscott

When I was in Argentina I heard people from Argentina, when speaking English, refer of themselves as “Argentines.” Her in the US, the majority of times I’ve heard people refer to people from Argentina, they say, “Argentinians.” Which is it? If it is a matter of preference, I would prefer to use what the people from Argentina use to call themselves.

People from Boston are called Bostonians.


----------



## Edwin

mjscott
People from Boston are called Bostonians.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Chiste:  El gentilicio de los nacidos en Tampa es Tampons.


----------



## jacinta

Chiste:  El gentilicio de los nacidos en Tampa es Tampons. [/QUOTE]



He,he, he


----------



## supercrom

*En la lengua castiza:*

A los oriundos de Europa se les denomina _europeos _(English: European). 

A los oriundos de América (norte, centro y sur) se les denomina _americanos_ (English: ¿?).

A los oriundos de Estados Unidos (USA) se les denomina _estadounidenses_ (English: Americans).

*Is it just a coincidence?*


----------



## cristóbal

Edwin said:
			
		

> Undoubtedly a typo. I'm sure Cristóbal meant to say que no es judía.  Gentiles are non-jews.
> 
> But I agree with Cristóbal that it would be a very rare estadounidense  indeed who would know the word gentilic.
> 
> I think WordRef.com has it right:
> 
> *gentilicio* m name of the inhabitants of a country: ¿cuál es el gentilicio de los nacidos en Huelva?, what do you call people from Huelva?
> 
> Maybe gentilic is known in the UK?




Haha, thanks, Edwin, you're right.  Super typo there, and I usually read over my posts.  Wow, that would have been confusing, huh.
Sorry guys


----------



## Bawang

I don't think there is a one word English equivalent for "gentilicio".  I've never heard of that "gentilic" business you're talking about.


----------



## Artrella

Hi People !  I was browsing in my Grammar notes and found a classification for adjectives.  There one of the categories is "nationality adjectives".   But what about the states, provinces, cities???


Keep searching, Art


----------



## lauranazario

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi People !  I was browsing in my Grammar notes and found a classification for adjectives.  There one of the categories is "nationality adjectives".   But what about the states, provinces, cities???



A ver si les puedo ayudar....

Según RAE...
Adjetivo *gentilicio*:
1. m. Gram. El que denota la procedencia geográfica de las personas o su nacionalidad; p. ej. castellano, madrileño, andaluz, peruano, bonaerense.

Ahora bien, en inglés: gentilicio = *gentilic* (adjective or noun)
[Fuente: Simon & Schuster International Spanish Dictionary]

¿Estamos más claros ahora?


----------



## Artrella

mjscott said:
			
		

> When I was in Argentina I heard people from Argentina, when speaking English, refer of themselves as “Argentines.” Her in the US, the majority of times I’ve heard people refer to people from Argentina, they say, “Argentinians.” Which is it? If it is a matter of preference, I would prefer to use what the people from Argentina use to call themselves.
> 
> People from Boston are called Bostonians.




Hi mjscott!!!


 Definition
*Argentine Argentinian * I adj argentino, -a II argentino, -a m, f 

(from Diccionario Cambridge Klett Compact)





 * Argentina*
1 noun Argentina.

* Argentine*
1 adjective argentino,-a.
2 the Argentine, noun Argentina.


* Argentinian*
1 adjective argentino,-a.
2 noun argentino,-a.
 
Advanced English Dictionary Vox | English - Spanish  
Vox Advanced English Dictionary © Spes Editorial SL, 2002  




 Adjectives give *nationality or origin*   click here:  

_Jean is French
This clock is German
Our house is Victorian _ 


It seems that both "Argentinian" and "Argentine" are adjectives that denote nationality or origin.

Bye mj!!

Art


----------



## cristóbal

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi mjscott!!!
> 
> 
> Definition
> *Argentine Argentinian * I adj argentino, -a II argentino, -a m, f
> 
> (from Diccionario Cambridge Klett Compact)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Argentina*
> 1 noun Argentina.
> 
> * Argentine*
> 1 adjective argentino,-a.
> 2 the Argentine, noun Argentina.
> 
> 
> * Argentinian*
> 1 adjective argentino,-a.
> 2 noun argentino,-a.
> 
> Advanced English Dictionary Vox | English - Spanish
> Vox Advanced English Dictionary © Spes Editorial SL, 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adjectives give *nationality or origin*   click here:
> 
> _Jean is French
> This clock is German
> Our house is Victorian _
> 
> 
> It seems that both "Argentinian" and "Argentine" are adjectives that denote nationality or origin.
> 
> Bye mj!!
> 
> Art




What country is a Victorian from?


----------



## digitalstruggle

Gentilic in English is correct.

These words are also known as demonyms.

There are lists of them all over the internet.  Everything2 has some interesting ones.

I would post links to some but the forum won't let me, it says I have to have at least 30 posts under my belt to do that.  You guys can figure it out


----------



## BocaJuniors

I know I am 3 years late for this reply but, better late than never. I work for the U.S. Department of Defense, assigned to Latin America and I'd like to share the following "gentilicios" issues with you all, a very hard topic. The following information has been researched by many subject matter experts in both languages within our government, I am sharing this information with you.

In English, a *demonym* or *gentilic *is a word that denotes the members of a people or the inhabitants of a place. There are many misused "gentilicios" or "demonyms" in English. As crazy as it may sound to you, "demonym" and "gentilic" are the words in English for "gentilicio" despite the fact you've never heard of them.

Examples of misused demonyms in English:
*Argentine*, not Argentinean or Argentinian [Let's have dinner at an Argentine restaurant].
*Salvadoran*, not Salvadorean [Mr. Antonio Saca is the Salvadoran President].
*Ecuadoran*, not Ecuadorian [The U.S. dollar replaced the Ecuadoran currency a few years ago].
*Honduran*, not Hondurian [Lempira was a Honduran indigenous leader].

I hope the latter clears up some doubts and/or misconceptions.


----------



## Escondido

gentilic can be used as the translation for gentilicio, however the better known term is "Demonym"


----------



## englishfreak

Hi,
to translate origin from a mostly unknown piece of land into English (e.g., alcarreño) could I use natural from Guadalajara? I cannot use born in, because we are talking about feeling original from somewhere. Would you feel natural from, original from...?


----------



## Perdido

En el sentido de "Soy de...?"

Tengo el mismo problema porque nací en un lugar pero solo viví allí seis meses y me considero de otro lugar.  En inglés, digo "I was born in....but I'm from..." o "I call ... home."

Espero haber sido de ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## englishfreak

Es más como "si te sientes alcarreño"... (pero no quiero usar una traducción literal de alcarreño (por ejemplo "guadalajaran", si existiese) (de Guadalajara, España) Me gustaría más algo así como lo que dices tú, lo de call home está muy bien. "if you feel Guadalajara to be home"??? o ¿¿¿se puede decir "if you feel natural from Guadalajara"??? ¡Gracias!


----------



## Perdido

Hmmmm...en ese caso, diría, "If you call Guadalajara home" o "If you think of yourself as Guadalajaran" o bien "If you feel Guadalajaran."


----------



## englishfreak

I like the first one. Thanks a bunch, you were amazingly helpful!


----------



## scotu

Another option: Are you at home in Guadalajara?

Have you become a _tapatio_?


----------



## englishfreak

jajaja... no, no tapatío, alcarreño... de la otra Guadalajara... and not me, someone else, haha. Thanks )


----------



## GloInUK

I think *Demonym* is the word in English for "Gentilicio".

Creo que la palabra inglesa para Gentilicio es *Demonym*.


----------



## lavidaes

¿Cuál es la manera correcta de decir "gentilicio" en inglés?  O sólo se puede explicar con una frase:  el adjetivo para identificar el origen de una persona.


----------



## sunce

Según la wiki, sería demonym o gentilic: 





> A *demonym* or *gentilic* is a word that denotes the members of a people or the inhabitants of a place


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demonym


----------



## BocaJuniors

O si gustas, puedes consultar hilos previos en este foro con respecto al tema:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=gentilicio


----------



## Datagear

The most used equivalents in English are "gentilic" and "demonym".
They are rarely used, though. Most of the time they are referred as 'nationality adjectives' or 'name of the inhabitants of a place'.


----------



## Caraballense

La traduccion correcta de la palabra gentilicio al ingles es Demonym.


----------



## Tom Finken

Hello, friends.
I think that the answer to the question of how to say "gentilicio" in English is: *demonym*.*
*Check it out here: http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/Hong+Kong
God bless,
Tom


----------



## alanmiro

Me acabo de crear cuenta aquí, a pesar de que hace rato que vengo al foro a leer, sólo para responder la consulta pues años atrás cuando trabajaba de profesor de inglés alguien lo pregunto en clase.
El equivalente a gentilicio en inglés de 'demonym'. Así como yo soy de Santiago (de Chile), podría llamárseme 'Santiaguino', más específicamente de Puente Alto (comuna/distrito de Santiago), o 'Puentealtino'.

Espero te sirva.
Saludos!


----------

